# Delta Molding heads and cutters also 1 JET drill press table



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Does anyone still use these ?
I have three of the molding heads and numerous profile cutters (mostly NOS).
I'm thinking about posting them on Craigslist , but not sure how much they're worth.























































I also have a *JET DP table *that I'm thinking about selling.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I have one of those heads with blades in it from someplace. Does it go in a table saw? I always thought it would be a dangerous rotating beast if I ever decided to use it.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes , Dan , they have 5/8" arbor holes in them for use on the TS. : )


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

I hade one made by Craftsman. It was my dad's and it was very old. I ended up with it but never used it. Scared me just looking at it. I sold it on eBay back when ebay was just gettng started. I didn't get much for it. I think somwhere around 30 bucks. Chcek this Google search out.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

The cutter will go fast on OWWM. List them there


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Darn nice looking vintage set…...


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I have a Delta 10" Uni-Saw I would love to have them but I have no idea what there worth or if they fit my saw my arbor is 5/8 let me know how much you want?

I just looked some up and I see the 3 head cutters range from about 90$ to about $120 in sets, $90 being a single set with 3 cutter knifes and it looks like $16 to $20 for a new knifes set.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi *sandhill* , I sent you a PM. : )
Hi *MedicKen* , thank you for the lead . I will give them a shot : )


----------



## MJCADA (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Dusty,
Did you have any luck selling the cutters to your delta head? I'd be interested if you still have them.

Mike


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

Yep..i have one ..dont think i could part with it..i use mine mostly for fluiting boards..


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Hi Mike* , *Sandhill* is quite interested in them , but do to an injury , I haven't been able to get him a list yet of all the cutters that I have. Hopefully within the next two weeks I will be able to do so and let you both know what I have : ) Thanks for your interest !


----------



## DustyJohn (Feb 5, 2013)

I have the craftsman set. I use them all the time in my table saw to make beaded molding. I couldn't imagine being without them. I first tried it on my radial arm saw, that scared me. With a proper insert in the table saw it's a highly productive clean cutting tool.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm torn between selling them or using them….Most likely I will keep one of the cutterheads and a few knives to play with for awhile. The rest I will sell. Can't see needing three heads at this point : )


----------



## Iowabeeman (Feb 10, 2013)

Would any of the cutters have a "D", handhold profile? I need to make handholds in bee hives.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't know what width you're looking for , but I believe that there are two sets with the "D" profile.


----------



## Iowabeeman (Feb 10, 2013)

Could a person do a double pass to open up the cut from top to bottom?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I've yet to use any of these myself. Perhaps someone with experience can help you with your question : )
There are several good videos on YouTube with guys making bee hives and the way they form their handles. Well worth your time to take a peek .


----------



## shinju (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello, do you still have those cutters for sale, let me know thanks ,frank


----------



## Novablue2 (Apr 7, 2017)

Did you ever sell your moulding head cutter


----------

